# Highly detailed action figures...



## Pong (Feb 5, 2010)

The people who make these figures are amazing, take a look at this. Amazing level of detail .

DID Corporation

I now know what I want for my birthday this year. 

-Arlo


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 5, 2010)

I won't wonder even if they speak and walk.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 5, 2010)

Crikey!


----------



## evangilder (Feb 5, 2010)

Incredible detail!


----------



## Wurger (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 5, 2010)

WOW!


----------



## imalko (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## diddyriddick (Feb 5, 2010)

Um...Wow! Those are astonishing!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 5, 2010)

Damn, those are fantastic!


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 5, 2010)

Now that's getting somewhere in the world of action figures! Neat!


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 5, 2010)

I wonder if Tom Hanks is gettin any kickbacks from these guys...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 5, 2010)

Son!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That's STOUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 6, 2010)

Respect for the guys and girls who made the original models, uniforms and gear!


----------



## VALENGO (Feb 6, 2010)

Amazing!, I guess that those things have the size of a Max Steel. Back to childhood!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 6, 2010)

Incredible work. The capturing of the facial features is amazing.


----------



## Pong (Feb 6, 2010)

Monty even has tiny wrinkles on his face to go with his mustache.  Fine head sculpting no doubt!


----------



## Trebor (Feb 7, 2010)

I want Claus Von Staffenburg


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 7, 2010)

No Galland...*pout*...or Rudel, or Hartmann...*pouts even more* *sniffle*


----------



## Pong (Feb 8, 2010)

Ah, they'll probably make them in the future. They should make them in fact.

Personally I wish they'd make a George Preddy or a John Basilone figure (With a .30 caliber water-cooled MG included!). Would be fun to tote Basilone around twisting that machine gun around and manhandling the darn thing. 

-Arlo


----------

